# Si, aquí se casó Juan Diego Flores



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bienvenidos a mi ultimo thread sobre mi monumento arquitectonico favorito de Lima: La Basilica Catedral Metropolitana de Lima y Primada del Peru (si se les ocurre cambiar el nombre por alguna razon, que sea todo esto por favor XD).
Ahora hay fotos del museo, y como siempre estar bien reseñado :happy:, espero les guste el recorrido por el templo que en documentos oficiales y pinturas fue denominado como "Primado de las Indias Occidentales" .
Hoy, a pesar de haber perdido buena parte de su grandeza en 1896, sigue siendo una de las mejores muestras de arte religioso de esta parte del mundo.

Ahora, empiezan las fotos!

*Exteriores (repetidas :happy*

De estilo renacentista, a lo lejos la portada de la catedral de Lima, luce bastante sencilla; sin embargo, si nos acercamos notaremos la belleza de su portico-retablo, tallado en piedra, notaran el fino trabajo realizado en el, convirtiendolo en el mejor de Lima colonial y uno de los mejores del continente, que las fotos hablen por si mismas:

1. Con Palacio Arzobispal:










2. Verticalidad:










3. Portada, de dia y de noche:



















4. La portada lateral: Un boton, esta portada no es colonial, es un diseño del arquitecto Emilio Harth-Terré, luego que se tirara abajo la vieja y horrenda portada pseudogotica que hicieran en 1896. 
Es diametralmente distinta a cualquier portada colonial, no obstante, sus ornamentos estan bien trabajados y escogidos que todos piensan que es de este periodo. No obstante es de los años 40.



















5. Parte trasera, muy linda y poco fotografiada, me encanta esa pequeña cupula, tan estilizada !










Ahora, lo nuevo, interiores! 
XD

Los interiores de la catedral de Lima, a pesar de su "austeridad", estan considerados entre los mejores del continente, sus capillas y su nave, siempre sorprenden al visitante ;-).

Nave: La estructura de la Nave es particular y con una ingenieria que considero adelantada a su epoca, pocos lo han notado pero la nave de la catedral esta enteramente realizada en madera, y cuenta con arbotantes que recaen en los muros exteriores que estan realizados en adobe y piedras, ello facilita la movilidad del edificio frente a un sismo, lo cual lo hace resistente. Durante los terremotos que mas a padecido la catedral, posteriores al del siglo XVIII (que es de donde data la estructura actual), su avanzada estructura "paso la prueba", solo perdiendo el recubrimiento de yeso que poseen las columnas de madera (y daños en algunas bovedas).
En apariencia es hermosa, amo sus nervaduras laminadas en oro y ese tono azul usado atras de ellas.

Capillas: 14 capillas (de 10x7 metros, aprox, aunque son de tamaño irregular) y 2 baptisterios (14x12 metros aprox) comprenden la catedral metropolitana, en adelante, conforme las fotos, se aprecieran las que aparecen aqui.

Fotos! tomadas con un permiso especial del arzobispado para poder usar tripode en la catedral, con tal quer las fotos no sean con fines de lucro, asi que si piensen plagiar piensenlo dos veces.

Naves:

6.1 Nave Evangelio:










*
Click aqui para ampliar*

7. Mirando al pulpito:










8. Otra vez mirandolo:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

9. Puerta Posterior:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

10. Pintura en la nave, "Alegoria a la Iglesia limeña", de origen colonial:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

11. Otra fina pintura colonial, "San Jose y San Juan Bautista":










*Click aqui para ampliar*

12. Otra mas, "Cristo con los doce apostoles":










*Click aqui para ampliar*

13. Españolisima Virgen de la Esperanza, sobre unas andas barrocas de origen colonial:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

14. Pulpito:










15. Ahora visto en perspectiva:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

16. Cristo de Marfil, obsequio de Carlos V de Habsburgo :










*Click aqui para ampliar*

Baptisterios y Capillas:

17. Baptisterio Izquierdo: No hay datos de el en internet, segun lo que me dijo uno de los guias, las pinturas han sido redescubiertas en la ultima restauracion, son murales no-barrocos, que realmente me gustaron, tambien esta ahi una hermosa imagen de la Virgen de la Esperanza, no pude entrar porque habian metido un nacimiento ahi _._, asi que la foto es viejita y repitada para que vean como es nomá:










18. Baptisterio Derecho - Mausoleo de Francisco Pizarro: Su configuracion actual data del inicios del siglo XX, fue mandado a hacer al artista veneciano Antonio Mantellato, el mismo que realizo el piso del Palacio Legislativo. El interior del baptisterio esta totalmente cubierto por al rededor de 4 millones de mosaicos venezianos y pequeñas laminillas de oro. 
En el lado derecho en la parte superior un mosaico del escudo de la ciudad de Lima, y en la parte inferior se encuentran sus restos, recien encontrados en la decada de 1980 (anteriormente eran restos falsos) en las catacumbas de la catedral. En lado izquierdo en la parte superior se haya una piedad realizada en mosaico (como todo el baptisterio) y en la parte inferior se encuentra un pequeño altarsillo donde se encuentra en un cofre tierra de su ciudad natal, Trujillo de Extremadura. En el centro se encuentra, en la parte superior un mural que representa a Pizarro, en la isla del gallo, hacia un lado el junto con los "13 del gallo", y hacia el otro los que no lo siguieron, que aparecen desnudos para remarcar la idea de pobreza (no es como algunos piensan que este "esclavizando" a los indios), y en la parte inferior aparece su escudo de armas, con un fondo totalmente realizado en pequeñas laminas de oro.
Miren este pano vertical de lo antes mencionado :happy:










*Si quieren verlo de forma global, click aqui*

19. La piedad en Mosaico:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

20. La tumba XD:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

21. Detalle:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

Capillas (En orden de aparicion segun visita guiada xD):

Nave Epistola:

22. Capilla de San Juan Bautista: Creada por el mismo Juan Martínez Montañés, uno de los escultores más importantes de España en el siglo XVII, en sus talleres de Sevilla y traida en barco por partes durante 15 años al Peru. 
Su retablo principal es como un libro abierto de la vida de San Juan Bautista. Es, en realidad, una historia gráfica de su vida y para empezar a leerlo se comienza desde la parte inferior, donde se ve el anuncio del nacimiento de Juan Bautista a su padre Zacarías. Inicialmente pertenecio al convento de la concepcion, pero luego, con la "arremetida" del modernismo paso a ser parte de la catedral.










23. Vista frontal:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

24. Detalle, "descabezado":










*Click aqui para ampliar*

25. Capilla de Santo Toribio: Realizada en cedro de Nicaragua, aqui se encuentra enterrado uno de los arzobispos de Lima, es un trabajo en madera realmente hermoso; Sin embargo, este altar en inicios no pertenecio a la catedral, si no, que fue traido a principios del siglo XX, por eso esta "fuera de escala" jeje. :










*Click aqui para ampliar*

26. Capilla de la Candelaria: Una obra maestra, una perfecta transicion del Barroco al neoclasico realizada por Matias Maestro a fines del S.XVIII.
Destacan sus hermosas columnas corintias y sus angeles en pan de oro:










27. Pano Vertical:










Click aqui para ampliar

28. Hacia el cielo:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

29. La Virgen, con toda la rigidez del Neoclasico XD:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

30. Capilla de San Juan Evangelista (aka: Santa Ana), una de mis favoritas de la catedral, otra perfecta transicion del barroco al neoclasico.
Cuenta ademas con un juego de azulejos sevillanos y ahi estan enterrados Don Nicolas de Rivera el Viejo y su esposa.










*Click aqui para ampliar*

31. Un poco mas de Perspectiva:










32. Capilla de las Animas: La menos agraciada de la catedral XD, una X, asi que no pondre foto :happy:, ademas que no le pude tomar, estaba cerrada.

*[X]*

33. Capilla-Sepulcro de Diego de Morcillo: Hermosa, aqui esta la Inmaculada concepcion que es la inquilina verdadera y original de la capilla que hoy ocupa la Vr. de la Evangelizacion. Esta en restauracion desde hace UF, tanto que le tome hace UF una foto recontra caleta que pongo aqui:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

34. Capilla NN, sin informacion, cerrada al publico.

Nave central:

Capilla Mayor y Coro:

35. Altar Mayor: Realizado por Matias Maestro, es un hermoso Baldaquino de madera con numerosas partes laminadas en oro de 22 kilates. El sagrario de este altar esta realizado totalmente el plata, en la parte superior se encuentra nuestra sra de la asuncion y es finalmente coronado por un aguila que representa a San Juan Evangelista. Para muchos es la obra maestra del arquitecto neoclasico .










36. Coro: Realizado por el escultor español Pedro de Noguera, fue realizado en cedro de la mejor calidad, representa a numerosos santos de la iglesia catolica de todo el mundo, es considerada la silleria coral mas hermosa de sudamerica y una de las mas hermosas del mundo, de estilo clacisista, en las fotos podran apreciar su real belleza (Antiguamente se encontraba ubicada de la misma manera que en la catedral de Ciudad de Mexico y contaba con dos imponentes organos similares a los de esta tambien, actualmente se encuentra solo la silleria inferior, ubicada en el altar mayor y sirve como asiento de los sacerdotes y obispos):










37. Angelitows! (son Putis en verdad xD, un arranque infantil) cada uno hecho a mano y sin moldes, todo es una gracia del artista.










38. Mas angelitows (putis ¬¬), miren los mascarones de arriba, que tal detalle!










39. Detalle:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

40. Otro detalle mas:










*Click aqui para ampliar*


Nave Evangelio:

41. Capilla de Aliaga: Super sencilla, otra capilla sepulcro, recientemente abierta al publico (hace unos meses nomas)










*Click aqui para ampliar*

42. Capilla de la Virgen de la Paz: De estilo neoclasico, LA AMO xD, es tan bonita, solo se que antiguamente estaba en un hospital, lastima que no pude tomarle foto en mi ultima visita, asi que pongo una vieja:










43. La entrada al museo, que veremos luego XD

[X]

44. Capilla de la Virgen de la Evangelizacion. (aka: de la Concepcion): De estilo barroco, fue realizada en talleres peruanos, de color verde y laminacion en oro de 22 kilates, para muchos es la capilla mas impresionante de la catedral, destacan tambien sus azulejos sevillanos y la virgen de la evangelizacion, realizada en sevilla y es un presente de Carlos I de España (Carlos V), apoyada sobre un pedestal de plata pura, fue coronada por Juan Pablo II como Reina del Peru y le regalo una rosa de oro.
Fue mandada a hacer por la solemnidad de la Inmaculada, ya que España era fiel defensora de este dogma, y siempre ocupo un lugar privilegiado de la catedral.
Es la unica capilla barroca que sobrevivio a 1896, dicen que fue porque quizas, los remodeladores se quedaron anodados con su belleza :










45. Aqui sobreexalte las sombras para que destaquen sus hermosos volumenes:










46. Aqui destacan aun mas sus volumenes:










47. La Imagen es un obsequio de Carlos V de Habsburgo, fue realizada por Roque de Balduque y es una de las imagenes mas antiguas de Sudamerica.










48. Capilla de Santa Rosa de Lima: Al igual que la de Santo Toribio fue traida desde otra iglesia, por ello esta "fuera de escala", tengo entendido que en su original estubo laminada en oro.

No le tome fotos porque la encontre cerrada , pero si quieren verla, *hagan click aqui*

49. Capilla de la Virgen de la Antigua o del Perdon: Lean esto super interesante, *hagan click aqui.*

Esta actualmente en restauracion. Puedo adelantarles que es la capilla que antiguamente se encontraba frente a la puerta principal, asi como el Altar del Perdon de la Catedral del DF o el de la Catedral del Cusco.

Una foto viejita:










50. Capilla de la Sagrada Familia: Esta capilla fue construida por Pedro Muñoz de Alvarado en 1633 a pedido del gremio de los carpinteros. Estuvo cubierta por una pintura oscura y ahora luce sus grabados en madera natural.
El conjunto original incluía el dorado, la policromía y encarnaduras con figuras en madera de cedro y tamaño natural.










51. Pano Vertical:










*Capilla aqui para ampliar*

Y bueh, esa fue la ultima capilla :happy:, aqui se acaba el recorrido por la Catedral para ir al Museo XD, asi que les dejo una foto de la Capilla Mayor vista desde la Nave principal.

52. Nave central:










Ahora, en la segunda pagina, pongo el museo , ya lo tengo hecho en mi compu, solo falta pegarlo, asi que posteen! saluts! 
Y espero les guste el thread .

*(Aclaración siempre necesaria, el (c) de estas fotos indica copyright, que están protegidas plenamente por derechos de autor por lo que su copia y/o modificación es una infracción a las leyes correspondientes ante lo cual tengo la potestad de tomar acciones contra su plagio, si alguien las desea debe enviarme un mensaje personal para conversar sobre ello).*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelente thread! Es un lugar realmente hermoso y de los más característicos del centro de la ciudad. La información está muy interesante y detallada ...y de tus fotos no se podía esperar menos :applause:
Me muero por ver la siguiente página.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Manuel! Excelente trabajo como siempre!... estaba esperando este thread hace mucho!.. gracias por las fotos y toda la información tan detallada como siempre  aunque se te olvidaron algunos pequeños detalles (como las misericordias!!!!).. pero es un excelente thread!

Espero pronto ver las fotos del museo


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow, qué buen trabajo, Manuel. Todas las fotos están muy pajas, ya me animaste a reconocer el centro de Lima jaja. Muy buen thread.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Felicitaciones, me encantan tus threads, gracias por tomarte el trabajo.
Unas preguntillas, estas construcciones (las capillas, púlpito, ..)de que año son??? y el frontis de la Catedral de cuándo??? además, que se perdió en 1896??
Gracias otra vez.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Excelentes fotos acompañadas de un título más que vendedor. Por lo visto ya sabes como marketear tus temas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ajá, bonito.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Imanol PRECIOSAS LAS FOTOS, felicitaciones*


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Mostro... Jajaja, asu. Toda la info sobre la catedral está aquí. Te pasaste.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Puedo estar horas y horas viendo las fotografías que tomaste.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Excelente ponencia la tuya, magistral!!!!

Hermosa la catedral, por dentro y por fuera ....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, magnífico thread, las fotos estupendas, el recorrido muy bien explicado, gracias.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wowwwww k thread¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Excelentes imágenes, excelente información. 

Excelente thread, Manu!


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

wow!

***eyes popping out***


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que envidia la de JD, se casó en el mejor sitio. Gracias Manu por el hilo, falta poco para la próxima página!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Muy chévere! Y demasiado completo! Y pues sí, la Catedral es tan linda (= 

*Ojalá no nos hagas esperar tanto para ver las fotos del Museo =P


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

No es por nada, pero imanol, creo que este es tu mejor thread que has hecho. O f´´acil digo esto porque la catedral de Lima es uno de los edificios históricos mas bellos y que me gusta mucho en todo el continente.......

Felicitaciones por el valioso aporte ! saludos


PD: Creo que el thread puede encajar mejor en el subforo de patrimonio, ademas de mostrarse en los foros internacionales.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

alvarobendezu said:


> Felicitaciones, me encantan tus threads, gracias por tomarte el trabajo.
> Unas preguntillas, estas construcciones (las capillas, púlpito, ..)de que año son??? y el frontis de la Catedral de cuándo??? además, que se perdió en 1896??
> Gracias otra vez.


La nave se hizo despues del terremoto de 1746.
Las capillas son anteriores, probablemente del S.XVII.
Los retablos contenidos en ella van probablemente desde el siglo XVI hasta el XIX.
Destaca el de la Virgen de la Evangelizacion, que es del siglo XVII, no puedo datartelo exactamente debido a que no tengo mis anotaciones cerca, pero es posterior a 1620, y remodelado en 1680.
El pulpito al parecer es de fines del s.XVIII ya que muchas veces es atribuido a Matias Maestro.
El frontis de la catedral, la "portada del perdon" fue edificada entre 1628 y 1655, es la portada-retablo mas antigua de Sudamerica.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Manu, una vez más, me quedo rendida ante tu talento fotográfico :bow:. Realmente todo thread tuyo es un regalo especial, y es que trabajas cada toma como si fuera la única que vas a postear. 

Antes que nada, el título no pudo ser más creativo (aunque creo que el apellido es Florez) 

La catedral sólo la pude ver rapidito hace un par de años, pero en tus fotos se ve cien veces más linda, los detalles resaltan muy bien. Voy a tener que ver el thread varias veces para leer la información (otra cosa muy valiosa de tus threads es el tiempo que le das para poner todo en su contexto, así aprendemos mucho), todo muy interesante.

Lo que sí me descorazonó fue que fuera precisamente la capilla de Santa Rosa de Lima la que estaba cerrada, ¡no puede ser!  Y esa foto del Arzobispado no le hace justicia, nada que ver...  Ojalá que puedas tomarle una buena foto en otra oportunidad. Me gustó la página de la San Marcos, leí la info sobre la tradición mariana de la rosa, un buen repaso para mi coco desmemoriado... lo otro lo leo después. 

Hay algunas fotos que no se ven, ¿sabes por qué?

Felicitaciones por este thread, otro de lujo como nos tienes acostumbrados.

Y ya casi casi puedes postear las otras fotos...no vemos las horas de que sea pronto... 

¡Gracias y saludossss!!!! :cheers2:


----------

